# Delta Rockwell Super 900 Radial Arm Saw



## markduncan93 (Jul 30, 2009)

*1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*

This is another Craigslist buy my dad made for only $60. And for $60, this saw runs like a champ! its over 50 years old and runs like it just came off the line. It just looks like its been around for a while.
(These are pictures before i began restoring the saw)


----------



## romiinx (Mar 9, 2010)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> This is another Craigslist buy my dad made for only $60. And for $60, this saw runs like a champ! its over 50 years old and runs like it just came off the line. It just looks like its been around for a while.
> (These are pictures before i began restoring the saw)


would you happen to know where I could get any parts for my super 900?


----------



## markduncan93 (Jul 30, 2009)

*1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*

These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Nice find by your Dad, and great clean-up/re-paint, Mark! They don't make them like that anymore…I'll bet that even after 50 years there's very little play in the slide! 
My Dad bought a Delta Drill Press circa 1964 and bought me one for Christmas in the early 90's, of comparable specs. Mine you could actually "jiggle" the chuck shaft in the column straight out of the box! His is as steady as a rock, to this day. Better machining and use of heavier cast parts makes a world of difference…
Have fun with that!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Mark, Looks like your Dad found a winner for you. Great job and cleaning it up and repainting. I agree with Mike, they don't make them like that anymore. Make sure you post a few pics when you have it up and running with the new table and blade. Will be curious how it performs for you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


great restore.. looks great…


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Looks great, I have the same saw.

I also paid $60. Are you a member of the Dewalt radial arm saw forum? If not I would recommend it for lots of good info (of course not specific to a Delta).

I did not have to change any bearings on mine, it seemed as though it was barely used. Once you get it up and running, I am curious to know how long you blade spins after shutting it down.

You probably already know it but there are manuals for this machine on OWWM.Com. 
*
edit: after looking at the post about your shop I am guessing that you don't need any advice on tool setup. That is quite a shop you have.*


----------



## romiinx (Mar 9, 2010)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


real nice job! looks awesome


----------



## romiinx (Mar 9, 2010)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


would anyone know where I could get any parts for one of theses saws?


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


hey Mark, I have a later version of your ras when Rockwell owned the company. Bought it in 1972 and it still works great. The only thing I have done to it was have the motor rewired when the wire from the motor just disintegrated. The motor place put in new bearings while they had it apart. Your job on restoring is awsome. I did install a 6lb sash ballace to help pull the saw back. If you check out my workshop you might see it from one of the pictures. It's a small box on the right side attached to the bearing housing.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Nice job!


----------



## Bayman50 (Nov 12, 2013)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Mark:
I have just acquired a rebadged Rockwell 900 in quite good condition. The carriage bearings on mine are a little stiff so I took the carriage off the track arm with the intent of replacing the bearings. I loosened the bolt holding the left front bearing but the bolt will not unscrew from the roller head casting. I have also loosened the L. H. Yoke Locking Nut from the L. H. Thread King Bolt and have tried to take out the bolt to get a look at the underside of the head casting to determine why the bearing bolt will not unscrew. Have you any words of advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Davepres (Jun 1, 2014)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


I also have bought a rockwell super 900 saw that I want to restore. You have done a wonderful job on yours and I was hoping that you might give me some advice. My saw needs to be painted. It also has some surface rust. How did you strip your saw and what type of paint did you use. Thanks for your help


----------



## Davepres (Jun 1, 2014)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


I have a rockwell 12 inch radial arm saw that I just got. It's a single phase motor. It was wired for 240 volts and I rewired it to 120 volts. It ran fine until recently when it started to smoke. I unplugged it and now it just hums and will not start. If it hums long enough it will trip the breaker. It hums whether the switch is on or off. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## crose1 (Feb 12, 2015)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


I got a Delta Rockwell Super 900 radial arm saw at an auction for cheap but the wiring is old and needs to be reattached. Anyone know which of these wires should be connected or have a picture of the proper wiring? Seems like it should be a simple fix. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bayman50 (Nov 12, 2013)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


See the attached photos showing the black lead to the toggle switch on my saw and from the toggle switch to the motor. The white wires are simply hooked together with a maurette. I do not have the green ground wire but it can be grounded anywhere on the saw.


----------



## Flores9522 (Dec 26, 2016)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


JUST JOINED!

I came across this unit and made a trade for it and have been doing research on it and turns out I scored big time!! ( I think ) It has been refurbished and looks just like this one besides a few of the labels that are missing off mine. I was wondering if anyone knew how to get the original accessories or ones that will fit and how they all work.

Thank you


----------



## Bayman50 (Nov 12, 2013)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


What are you missing exactly? Have you tried OWWM.com, which offers numerous saw photos and manuals that can be downloaded.?


----------



## Flores9522 (Dec 26, 2016)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


Ill check out that web site.. I am looking for the accessories like the sander attachment and the rotator attachment or if there was a company that makes ones that will fit. I downloaded the manual and see there are tons of attachments.


----------



## woeisme (Sep 10, 2019)

markduncan93 said:


> *1958 or 59 Delta Rockwell Super 900*
> 
> These are the pictures after I completely took this saw apart, lubed it, removed the majority of the rust, repainted, and reassembled. All i have to do now is to finish hooking up the switch and this saw will be ready for a top.


These were sold as Montgomery Wards Power Kraft tools. Model TRT-2313, Radial Arm Saw


----------

